# Another Great Woodpecker Product



## rvicelli

I got the same set for Xmas - They are excellent - Thanks for the review


----------



## Buckethead

I was wondering what the piece at the inside of the butt end was, but think I figured it out. It looks like it must be the same thickness as the rule side, allowing the but end to rest on the work surface, level with the rule side. (Not unlike how a speed square rests on a board.

Did I guess right?


----------



## scarpenter002

Hi Bucket, Yes, the metal protruding from the butt is the same thickness as the blade as well as being on the same plane. Very nice for keeping the square stable on the work piece.


----------



## paxorion

I've been eyeing Woodpeckers products for a while. Great find.


----------



## scarpenter002

Pax,

Sign up from their eClub. They send out an email with sale items usually every Wednesday. Also you will receive the emails on the one-time items.


----------



## NormG

Nice features


----------

